
Why no black bar for John Lewis - donovanr
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2020/07/17/rep-john-lewis-civil-rights-icon-original-freedom-rider-has-died/795340002/
======
Normille
Possibly because he was nothing to do with Computers or Technology?

But feel free to be offended at non-existent racism, if you want.

